# Package I was offered to upgrade



## tonypitt (May 9, 2004)

I posted recently about possibly upgrading to DirecTV HD from regular DirecTV. I'm going to hate giving up my DirecTV Tivo DVRs, but hopefully the DirecTV (non-Tivo) DVRs will work OK until the Tivo ones show up.

I was surprised at the "deal" I was offered to upgrade. It didn't strike me as very good. I've been with Tivo about 5 years, I'd guess. My original commitment was about to end when I moved. Movers' Connection tacked on an additional few months. That commitment ended in July.

I'd need HD DVRs in 2 rooms. I was told that the first DVR would be free, the second DVR would be $199.

I'm one of the lucky few people who is in a market where DirecTV does not really offer local HD channels. For some reason they do have CBS in HD locally, but none of the other networks. So, that means for sporting events and other things of that sort, I'm still looking at an non-HD signal.

I was told that they could do an OTA antenna, but (a) that would be $100, and (b) the DVR wouldn't schedule or record those channels. Great.

I can live with all of this, but that $199 fee for the 2nd leased DVR struck me as not the best deal. Anyone have any advice on how to get a better deal, or what other packages people have gotten recently.

I was told that if I switched to the Plus HD DVR package I'd pay ~$73 a month for channels, $5 for the 2nd receiver, and then $7 TN state tax. That increases my monthly bill by about $15. I guess that's not too bad, but it's still more than I'd prefer.

Advice?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You would be able to schedule and record OTA as long as they give you an HR20 or an AM21 along with the HR21/22. I'd be suspicious of what kind of antenna they're offering you - they used to provide those awful clip-on antennas.

Want a better deal on the DVR? Go to Costco and get it for $169.

How long have you been a DirecTV customer? Doesn't sound like very long if your commitment just ended.

You're getting a better deal than I did - $199 for one DVR, back before the transition began in earnest. The deals were better earlier this year when the promotions really started; nowadays they're being more hard-nosed about it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you use your own antenna it would probably be best. I've heard the channel master 4228 is good,

i have a DB8 but it was 100 bucks and may be overkill for you

make sure you know if your locals will be VHF at all next year. Philly has one station going back to vhf but is in the minority


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

I currently have 4 Hr20-100's and 3 Hr10-250's I called Directv to upgrade my HR10-250 since i heard the Mpeg2 was ending. I was offered 3 new HD DVRs not sure of models for free. I have been with Directv for over 10 years and pay $150/month.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I have 7 HR2xs and 8 HR10s. I was offered 6 new, owned HR2xs. I specifically requested HR22s but we will see. D* was to call for installation scheduling last week however I have not heard. 

We will see but if anything I am patient and will wait until I get what I was promised.

BigBearf


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

BigBearf said:


> I have 7 HR2xs and 8 HR10s. I was offered 6 new, owned HR2xs. I specifically requested HR22s but we will see. D* was to call for installation scheduling last week however I have not heard.
> 
> We will see but if anything I am patient and will wait until I get what I was promised.
> 
> BigBearf


Wow Bear i thought i had alot of receivers. You must have alot of rooms.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

My offer
1 HR2x receiver for 99 dollars
free HDTV Programming for 1 year
All premium channels for free for 90 days

I got the free stuff because I called to schedule HD on Monday and don't get installed until 17th of October.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> My offer
> 1 HR2x receiver for 99 dollars
> free HDTV Programming for 1 year
> All premium channels for free for 90 days
> ...


This is an offer for new service, an upgrade from SD service or a swap of a 10-250?

If the latter, you shouldn't have to pay for the HR2x at all. If the former, I'm not really familiar with the current deals (this is a forum for the 10-250 and I don't read the others often) so I can't comment.

ALL premium channels is nice though.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Citivas said:


> This is an offer for new service, an upgrade from SD service or a swap of a 10-250?
> 
> If the latter, you shouldn't have to pay for the HR2x at all. If the former, I'm not really familiar with the current deals (this is a forum for the 10-250 and I don't read the others often) so I can't comment.
> 
> ALL premium channels is nice though.


Upgrade from SD Service.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

My commitment was up. 6 weeks ago I got this deal. The install was 1 week ago.
I got a free HR22 as an upgrade for an HR10 - No commitment - Kept my HR10, but not connected anymore.
I got a second free HR22 with a commitment.
free HD access for a year
free Showtime for 3 months
Kept an SD DTivo connected in another room.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like you got a better deal than me. They are replacing my two HR10s with HR2x units for free, but they wanted $99 plus a 2 year commitment to replace my Series 1 with an HR2x. They didn't offer me any free programming credits unless I ordered a $50 AM21, in which case they'll give me free HD for 6 months ($60 value). 

I've been a D* customer for 9 years and have been getting the Sunday Ticket, HD and premium channels forever, so I kind of expected a better deal. And the funny thing is that FIOS just became available to me a few months ago. A neighbor of mine just signed up and got 3 HD DVRs for free (with a 1 year commitment). Wouldn't DirecTV want to offer at least that much to keep a loyal customer?


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow that surprises me. I don't get Sunday Ticket and have been with them for only 6 years. If you feel like reading about how my convo with them went, you can go here.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402401


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

I called back and got a great deal. Here's the summary of what I'm getting followed by the details:

- Swapping two HR10-250s with HR22 units
- Two free AM21s
- Upgrade from Series 1 DirecTiVo to HR22 for only $19.95 (plus 2 year commitment)
- Installer will install SWM
- Free HBO+Cinemax for 3 months
- Free install of new dish and equipment

A few weeks ago I (very reluctantly) called DirecTV in order to schedule a swap out for my HR10-250s to HR2x units. I wasn't at all happy about this since I've been very happy with the HR10s and I have used the HR2x units at a friend's house and don't really care for them. Plus, I use the HR10's dual-live-buffer feature *all the time*, so I know I'll miss that feature. But with them pulling the plug on my HD channels, I felt that I had no choice.

Anyway, I was hoping that they'd give me a pretty good deal since I've been a subscriber for 9 years and have always had all the extras like the Sunday Ticket, HBO, HD package, NCAA package, etc. But they pretty much just offered me the regular swap out deal.

My main sticking points were that I wanted them to give me two AM21 units for free (or offset them with a programming credit) since I currently have OTA with my HR10s and I didn't want to pay in order to keep it. I also needed to get a SWM in order to make my setup plans work, and was hoping to get the newer HR22 units. Lastly, and I know I was reaching here, I was hoping that they would upgrade my old Series 1 DirecTiVo unit to an HR22 for free (as long as I agreed to a new 2 year commitment).

Well, guess what, I called customer retention tonight and they gave me all those things! They already issued a $100 credit on my account for the two upcoming AM21 units. They said they'd give me the HR22 upgrade for the Series 1 for only the $19.95 shipping and handling fee (which is silly since the installer will just be bringing it), but I did have to agree to a new 2 year commitment. Lastly they put notes down for the installer that I won't accept delivery unless they bring HR22 units and a SWM.

I know I'm probably a fool for thinking that the installers will actually read and honor those notes, but I'm serious about turning them away if they don't bring the right equipment. I can live with standard-def DirecTV for a year until the new HD DirecTiVo units come out if I have to.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Let us know how it goes. Your correct that there is no way they can promise the HR22's and the installer will show with whatever they have on the truck. But the odds are getting better and better that what will be on the truck are HR22's so you may be fine. I have no insight on how common it is for them to show up with SWM or not


----------

